# Font size change on received e-mail



## golpherA1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mac OSX 10.4.11

Sometimes my email arrives in very large font size and I would like to reduce the size for easier reading. How can I do this?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi golpherA1 - welcome to TSG. 

I assume you are using Mail. To make the received email font smaller, just click Format > Style > Smaller (or Bigger if you want it bigger.)

Hope that helps!


----------

